# Reason why POM cubes are bad?



## gundamslicer (May 8, 2011)

I believe the reason POM cubes are not as good as the original is because of the hardness of the plastic. Abs tends to be softer as then POM. Has a harder material property. Wouldn't the harder material affect the centers if they were too tight? Allowing less movement within the cube?
State your opinions please


----------



## maggot (May 10, 2011)

My pom guhong took a lot of breaking in and many relubings. It has lasted 2x longer than my abs guhongs and the pom one gets better all the time... its not as good at first, but I have noticed improvement for sure


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 10, 2011)

It's just that cubers are using the wrong lube. You shouldn't use silicone sprays on plastic.


----------



## gundamslicer (May 10, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> It's just that cubers are using the wrong lube. You shouldn't use silicone sprays on plastic.


 
So you are reccomending diff oil, lubix or shock oil instead of crc?


----------



## Rpotts (May 10, 2011)

uh silicon sprays work well in lots of puzzles, you just have to clean it out semi-often and not overuse it. Lubix and shock oil n stuff work well, and better in many cases.


----------



## cobe (May 11, 2011)

Read this.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 11, 2011)

it doesnt affect that way to the turning.

what happened is, the POM material shrink more than ABS when molding, so the tube like for the screw sometimes got too small.
You can easily adjust this by sanding the attached washer on the top of the screw, or drill more room on the tube at the center pieces.
mine works fine after that.


----------



## icuber (May 11, 2011)

silly question, but what does that "pom" actually mean?


----------



## Erzz (May 11, 2011)

icuber said:


> silly question, but what does that "pom" actually mean?


 
Polyoxymethylene

I like the feel of my POM GuHong better than the ABS one. But the ABS does seem to preform better.


----------

